# Pyrkol - Figure bases with included damage trackers



## Absaint (Aug 9, 2017)

*Pyrkol Basing Dials System*​Available in a comprehensive range of sizes, they are a complete solution for all your wound tracking needs.​You can use use them as wound counters for an existing army, as they are or painted in your army colors.​Or you can use them to base all the characters and vehicles in a new force, for a built in solution to track damage.​Its really up to you and your imagination.

Check them out @ www.pyrkol.com​


----------



## Absaint (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi, im more of a tabletop player and dont know much about the RPG world, are these useful on any RPG gaming system?

Thank you, 

Paulo Dias @ Pyrkol


----------

